# NULL



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.
Many formally active members now participate in discussions https://writersanctum.com/.
Since board ownership changed hands, the email address I used to sign up has been spammed with fishing emails and scummy advertisements. In addition, the forum is now packed with equally offensive ads within every thread. This place has become a sleezy spam trap. It is no longer a safe community.


----------



## David Blake (Nov 24, 2015)

ebbrown said:


> Hi everyone! I am organizing a newsletter cross-promo. I was a member of one targeted to YA Sci/Fi which was a huge success, resulting in mailing list growth and sales.	The more authors that join up, the more powerful our email blast will be. It's a great way to reward our loyal readers by making it an exclusive mailing list deal. That means NO Facebook, Twitter, or other social media pimping is required!
> The idea is to reward our loyal readers on our mailing lists. The only thing you need to do is send out the email (prepared for you) on January 1 to your mailing list.
> 
> With the previous group I was in, we had enough cash in the fund to give away several Kindles and 10 Amazon gift cards. I'd like to stick to Kindles and gift cards as prizes, they seemed to generate a lot of interest. Once the author entry period is closed (December 29), we will know how many Kindles & Gift Cards we can give away. The prepared email blast will have all the books listed. There will also be a link to the giveaway page & Rafflecopter entry form.
> ...


I've applied for the FB Group but at the moment my mailing consists of just three people - me, my Mum and a tin of vegetable soup I found in the cupboard, so I may not be ready to take part just yet - but great idea!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Richard Blackah said:


> I've applied for the FB Group but at the moment my mailing consists of just three people - me, my Mum and a tin of vegetable soup I found in the cupboard, so I may not be ready to take part just yet - but great idea!


I approved you  If you are interested you should definitely give it a shot. You will likely get some mailing-list sign ups and sell-through just for having your book on the blast.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I applied for your Facebook group. I'm extremely interested in this! I've increased my newsletter mailing list from five people (me, my husband, and three other people who signed up) to 3,047 subscribers entirely through these kinds of giveaways. I've participated in giveaways run by KBoarder Rebecca Hamilton and The Kindle Book Review, and they've all been very effective. Even though I continuously lose people who sign up only for the giveaways, I've had over 3,000 subscribers for some time now and I've started receiving thank yous and enthusiastic replies from some of my subscribers. Your cross-promotion idea sounds great!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

I applied to join the Facebook group, but I'm not sure if I want to sign up or not.  It looks appealing, but there are two things that make me hesitate, one small and one big.

The small one was that I really wanted to know what the cost for the promo was before having to travel to another site -- and THEN having to sign up for a Facebook group -- before I could even find out.  OP, could you mention that in the original post, unless for some reason you need to keep it secret?

The other concern is somewhat large.  YA science fiction sounds like it would make a FANTASTIC promo, because it's so specific -- fans will probably cross over very well.

Likewise, the romance category sounds like a good opportunity.  But I'm not a romance author.  I'm a YA fantasy author.

I hesitate to sign up for a promo like this whose only label is "fiction," because I'm honestly not sure what kind of fans will look at that.  Literary fiction fans?  Romance fans?  Historical fiction fans?  Action fans?  Horror fans?  Thriller fans?  As a reader, I wouldn't be too excited about it, because to me, the generic label "fiction" usually implies "literary fiction that can't be easily classified into any genre."  Such books can be great, but they're not what I read or write.

I would definitely jump on this if it were a YA fantasy promo, and I'd probably jump on it if it were young adult OR fantasy genre.  Right now, though, I hesitate.  I honestly don't know whether it would result in getting fans of my genre interested in it.

Is there any way that you could make the second promo more specific?  I think that would be more valuable for everybody.


----------



## spellscribe (Nov 5, 2015)

How's the comp run, through rafflecopter

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

UnicornEmily said:


> I applied to join the Facebook group, but I'm not sure if I want to sign up or not. It looks appealing, but there are two things that make me hesitate, one small and one big.
> 
> The small one was that I really wanted to know what the cost for the promo was before having to travel to another site -- and THEN having to sign up for a Facebook group -- before I could even find out. OP, could you mention that in the original post, unless for some reason you need to keep it secret?
> 
> ...


I decided to make the info available in a private group because members have access to a sign-up spreadsheet with email addresses on it. I wanted to limit access to that.

I agree with the question about the fiction category. I added it because I usually have requests to join from genres other than romance. I write outside of Romance as well and my fans tend to read across genres. I am totally fine with breaking up the fiction category into specific genres, that's not a problem.

I edited the prices into the OP


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

spellscribe said:


> How's the comp run, through rafflecopter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

UnicornEmily said:


> The other concern is somewhat large. YA science fiction sounds like it would make a FANTASTIC promo, because it's so specific -- fans will probably cross over very well.
> 
> Likewise, the romance category sounds like a good opportunity. But I'm not a romance author. I'm a YA fantasy author.
> 
> ...


I signed up and paid for two publications, but I'd also love to see the Fiction promo broken up into genres. The book cover for my YA Paranormal Mystery novel, *Shade*, is sometimes mistaken for romance, but there's no romance in it. I couldn't tell from the spreadsheet if my information was submitted. Did you receive it?


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Just trying to follow what the purpose of this is? Is the cross promo to sell books, or get people to sign up for your mailing list? Cross promos (especially when combined with sales) can be really effective, I've just never seen one with a rafflecopter giveaway before. Trying to understand how it works.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Does that include historical romance? Sounds good. I have over 500 on my mailing lists, no tins of vegetable soup though, but there is my dog


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Rinelle Grey said:


> Just trying to follow what the purpose of this is? Is the cross promo to sell books, or get people to sign up for your mailing list? Cross promos (especially when combined with sales) can be really effective, I've just never seen one with a rafflecopter giveaway before. Trying to understand how it works.


I updated the OP to be more specific & bolded it. The one I was in was a first for me, too, but is seemed to work great. The idea is a reward for our mailing list readers. Participating authors can list book sales, freebies, or other specials, just like any email you send out regularly to your own list, except we will all send the email to the same day to *all* of our lists. The reward is the giveaway, and readers are given multiple options to enter and earn multiple entries by doing whatever link you provide (mailing list sign up, free book, like a FB page, or whatever you want).



Doglover said:


> Does that include historical romance? Sounds good. I have over 500 on my mailing lists, no tins of vegetable soup though, but there is my dog


Sure!



Marilyn Peake said:


> I signed up and paid for two publications, but I'd also love to see the Fiction promo broken up into genres. The book cover for my YA Paranormal Mystery novel, *Shade*, is sometimes mistaken for romance, but there's no romance in it. I couldn't tell from the spreadsheet if my information was submitted. Did you receive it?


Yes, I see SHADE is signed up. It is a Google doc that updates automatically. Thank you!

If I missed any questions, I'll BRB, taking the kid to school.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

ebbrown said:


> Yes, I see SHADE is signed up. It is a Google doc that updates automatically. Thank you!


I signed up two publications and paid $15: *Shade* and *Mutation Z: Books 1-3 Boxed Set*. Do you see both on the spreadsheet?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I signed up two publications and paid $15: *Shade* and *Mutation Z: Books 1-3 Boxed Set*. Do you see both on the spreadsheet?


I got you, momma! Both are on there, no prob


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

ebbrown said:


> I got you, momma! Both are on there, no prob


Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you, EB!  Now I'm very excited to sign up for it.

Put in three books (two of mine, one of my husband's), and sent you the $20.  I'm excited to see how this goes!  Yay!


----------



## Athena Grayson (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I'm curious about this. I write sci-fi romance and contemporary fantasy chick-lit second-adult with male protagonist and romantic elements stuff and I'm looking to both build up my newsletter subscribers AND give them something cool other than pics of my dog (or more recently, the cat, because he's been sleeping with all 4 feet in the air, and it's hilarious). I applied to the group over on FB.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

UnicornEmily said:


> Thank you, EB! Now I'm very excited to sign up for it.
> 
> Put in three books (two of mine, one of my husband's), and sent you the $20. I'm excited to see how this goes! Yay!


Fabulous! Welcome to the group 



Athena Grayson said:


> Okay, I'm curious about this. I write sci-fi romance and contemporary fantasy chick-lit second-adult with male protagonist and romantic elements stuff and I'm looking to both build up my newsletter subscribers AND give them something cool other than pics of my dog (or more recently, the cat, because he's been sleeping with all 4 feet in the air, and it's hilarious). I applied to the group over on FB.


 No problem, come on over & check out the details. If you sign up, definitely make your mailing list sign up form your target link (on the spreadsheet) so it a choice for readers to enter the giveaway drawings.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Excellent! Thanks!


No prob!!


----------



## Christopher Holliday (Oct 16, 2015)

ebbrown said:


> The reward is the giveaway, and readers are given multiple options to enter and earn multiple entries by doing whatever link you provide (mailing list sign up, free book, like a FB page, or whatever you want).


Are the entries tracked by the click activity or for the completion of the specified action?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Christopher Holliday said:


> Are the entries tracked by the click activity or for the completion of the specified action?


It is tracked by the completion of tasks such as Facebook shares, re-Tweets, re-blogs, mailing list sign-up. I will provide a list of the winners with email addresses and note which ones signed up for mailing lists so that authors can confirm if they wish, if that makes sense. (Hope I am explaining that correctly!)


----------



## CAAAllen (Nov 2, 2015)

_The Cave Maze_ is all in! Looks like you already got quite a few Fantasy/Sci-Fi joints on the list? Hope we get enough for a genre break out!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

CAAAllen said:


> _The Cave Maze_ is all in! Looks like you already got quite a few Fantasy/Sci-Fi joints on the list? Hope we get enough for a genre break out!


Awesome! I know my mailing list likes SciFi/fantasy as well as Romance for sure. Thank you & please keep inviting other authors to the group, the more the merrier.


----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm all in. I filled out the form and paid.


----------



## Amity Lassiter (Nov 28, 2014)

Sent a request to join the group.


----------



## Keriann McKenna (Oct 8, 2014)

I applied to the facebook group.  Thanks.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I signed up too. Was a bit concerned because it is near another promo I'm doing, but hey, I haven't known my readers to get upset about great deals on books yet!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Great! Welcome aboard!


----------



## kygal (Feb 10, 2015)

How do I apply to join the FB group? When I click the link, all I get is a white screen. I'd love to join this!

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd like to join (sent a request) and enroll two or three books. I'm consolidating my many lists into Mailchimp, so this is timely.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

kygal said:


> How do I apply to join the FB group? When I click the link, all I get is a white screen. I'd love to join this!
> 
> Thanks!


Ack, I'm not sure why it's coming up white screen. I know you probably need to be logged into FB as a personal page (not a fan page) for it to work??



Lisa Grace said:


> I'd like to join (sent a request) and enroll two or three books. I'm consolidating my many lists into Mailchimp, so this is timely.


Cool beans, welcome aboard!!


----------



## WriterThatWas (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd like to try this and submitted to join. 2016 is my year to engage in more engagement and cross-promo.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

I signed up, too. (it's a bit close to another promo I'm in, but I'll send them out to different lists.)


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome! I'm adding new members as soon as they come through on notifications and I'm trying to check frequently. My mom's getting a kidney stone zapped today so I'm sucking up the wi-fi at the hospital lol. Anyone who is already a member can add others to the group, so feel free to invite your author friends who might be interested.


----------



## bundtbaby (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,
Can someone explain how this works? If I sign up (with my tiny mailing list) and send a link for a giveaway to my mailing list, how does that get me new subscribers? Sorry, I know I'm dense when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

bundtbaby said:


> Hi,
> Can someone explain how this works? If I sign up (with my tiny mailing list) and send a link for a giveaway to my mailing list, how does that get me new subscribers? Sorry, I know I'm dense when it comes to this stuff.


No prob - good question 

On the sign-up form is a spot to put in a link of your choosing; you can put your mailing list sign-up link, a Facebook fanpage link, Twitter follow link, link to download a free book, etc -- whatever action you want the reader to complete to enter the rewards giveaway. Most folks use their mailing list sign-up to help build their list. Readers can complete as many tasks as they want to earn entries in the rewards giveaway (will be for Kindles & Amazon gift certificates).


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

One more question: how will this event directly lead to possibly more sales? Also, I am still a bit unclear as to the email that we will all send out.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

MTM said:


> One more question: how will this event directly lead to possibly more sales? Also, I am still a bit unclear as to the email that we will all send out.


No prob  This is intended as a rewards promotion for our loyal readers and as a way to generate new mailing list sign-ups (or facebook likes, twitter follows, giveaway a free book, etc- whatever the author wants to link to). There will be a mass email made. At the end of the email will be a link to the Kindle/Gift Card giveaway (Rafflecopter), and readers can get one entry by performing a task. Tasks are whatever link the authors provide (as mentioned above). The readers can sign up for as many tasks as they want. 
If you're not in the FB group, head on over & check out the example post of the last one I participated in. It will show you the type of post we will be mass emailing. HTH.


----------



## MTM (Aug 9, 2011)

I just sent in my request.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I've paid and entered (I think).

For security's sake, you might consider using Google Forms next time, because currently anyone can edit the info, and people can (and do, sometimes) accidentally screw up the spreadsheet. Google Forms is much safer. You will still see a spreadsheet at the back end, but no one except you (and whoever else you give access) will have access to it.


----------



## Pamela Keyes (Dec 9, 2015)

Okay, I joined too. My Kindle Scout campaign https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1N971N8QOYN6O is done after December 20th, so I may have to change my entry name from THE IRONWOOD PROPHECY to one of my other books, depending on if I'm chosen or not. Keeping fingers crossed....


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - I have signed up for the Facebook page. I had reasonable sales with Patty's promotion and I am hoping that this will work out as well. I definitely need to bolster my mailing list and this looks like a good way to do it.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I sent a request to sign up. I've got a new sci-fi release that needs a boost!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - I'm on board with two of my books. My payment is made. My seat belts are fastened. The cat is purring.

Hurry up New Years!!!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Got you! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a few requests for those who were interested for a later giveaway, so I added in a February 1st promo. 
For the details, join the FB group HERE: MEGA PROMO FACEBOOK GROUP

The second promo will run on FEBRUARY 1, entries due JANUARY 25.


----------



## TheBehrg (Sep 18, 2015)

Great idea - thanks for spearheading this and opening it up to so many!
(And all signed up)


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

ebbrown said:


> I had a few requests for those who were interested for a later giveaway, so I added in a February 1st promo.
> For the details, join the FB group HERE: MEGA PROMO FACEBOOK GROUP
> 
> The second promo will run on FEBRUARY 1, entries due JANUARY 25.


Awesome! I've now signed up two books in both the January and February promotions.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

ATTENTION Authors who have joined up for the Jan 1 Promo (Entries end TODAY 12/29): If you marked yourself as "not paid" on the sign up form, please update your status today ASAP. The email & giveaway will be finalized today so I am trying to tie up the loose ends. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard!! So far the Jan mailer is generating lots of newsletter sign ups & downloads from reports from authors on the FB group. 
If you missed the Jan mailer, sign up for the February one- it's shaping up to be anither good sized group!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

ebbrown said:


> Welcome aboard!! So far the Jan mailer is generating lots of newsletter sign ups & downloads from reports from authors on the FB group.
> If you missed the Jan mailer, sign up for the February one- it's shaping up to be anither good sized group!


I'm really happy with how this promotion is working. I'm signed up for February and hope you'll do many more of these, E.B. Thanks for all your hard work in setting these up!


----------



## GwynnEWhite (May 23, 2012)

Sent a request to join the Facebook group. Keen to see how this all works.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I'm really happy with how this promotion is working. I'm signed up for February and hope you'll do many more of these, E.B. Thanks for all your hard work in setting these up!


I'm so glad authors are seeing such great results! Thanks so much for participating. I have a few ideas on how to make the next one for February even better. If it fills up I may have to limit the number of author entries per month. For the January 1 promo we had 107 authors and 207 books, and *at 5pm on the first day we have 16,746 entries *(who signed up for author mailing lists or whatever link the author provided). It is a huge landing page, but so far that number seems to be working.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

ebbrown said:


> I'm so glad authors are seeing such great results! Thanks so much for participating. I have a few ideas on how to make the next one for February even better. If it fills up I may have to limit the number of author entries per month. For the January 1 promo we had 107 authors and 207 books, and *at 5pm on the first day we have 16,746 entries *(who signed up for author mailing lists or whatever link the author provided). It is a huge landing page, but so far that number seems to be working.


Wow, those are fantastic numbers, especially for the first promotion! Looking forward to the February promo!


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## KGorman (Feb 6, 2011)

Now it's at 22,105 entries! I've had 43 new subscribers so far, and there's been a bump in downloads and sales


----------



## TheBehrg (Sep 18, 2015)

CarlaBaku said:


> Add me to the thank you list! Setting this up and then wrangling all interested parties is no small job, and you've been amazing. My little mailing list has grown and grown today, and we're not even 24 hours in, and I seem to have a little bump in sales as well. A nice start to the new year.


Agreed. Thnx E.B. for pulling this together and offering it to so many.


----------



## danpadavona (Sep 25, 2014)

I applied to the group. This sounds very promising, and just what I'm looking for. 

One question - I signed up through my personal FB profile. Should I have applied through my author's page, or doesn't it matter?


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

I saw some people saying they were entering their YA books, but you don't list YA as an accepted genre. Is it? Or are people putting them under a different genre?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

danpadavona said:


> I applied to the group. This sounds very promising, and just what I'm looking for.
> 
> One question - I signed up through my personal FB profile. Should I have applied through my author's page, or doesn't it matter?


You do have to sign up with a personal page, so you're golden. &#128522;


tamaraheiner said:


> I saw some people saying they were entering their YA books, but you don't list YA as an accepted genre. Is it? Or are people putting them under a different genre?


Yes, we had a good number of YA. If it was ya/romance I put it in the romance section, but if ya/scifi etc., I put in the fiction group. &#128522;

So far we've had 26,828 entries for the giveaway. Authors in the FB group are reporting anywhere from 25-120 new subscribers & numbers as high as 325 freebie downloads. Several authors hit #1 in their genre categories, and others are reporting increased sales for their paid books. I'm going to compile the stats for everyone who reports, so it will be interesting to see how the rest of the campaign goes up until 1/20.

If anyone is considering the Feb promo, please make sure you join the FB group as well, since all the docs are posted there. It is also the best place to get help if you have any technical problems with getting your email set up.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

TheBehrg said:


> Agreed. Thnx E.B. for pulling this together and offering it to so many.


Thank YOU for joining! This has been really fun & as long as there is interest I'm definitely going to keep doing them.

A few stats now after 2.5 days: 
30,560 entries
Newsletter sign up reports: as many as 253 new subscribers (per authors on the FB group)
Freebie downloads: as many as 450+ downloads
Paid book sales: reports of sales bumps, but not as huge as the freebies downloads & newsletter sign ups. Looks like the $0.99 books are doing well so far vs higher priced books.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey here! Just a note--someone send ME a payment for this, thinking it was being run by FKG. I refunded her, but just a note FKG IS NOT AFFILIATED WITH THIS IN ANY WAY! (I can see why! This is very similar to my newsletter building promos that get authors 100-1000 new subscribers per giveaway.) 

PS: You may want to contact Wendy Potocki and explain to her where to send payment. She's a sweetheart and amazing to work with, so if she's late on payment, it's because she mistakingly send it to me first; she'll get you paid right away once it's sorted  

Thanks!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm confused. How many books are in an email?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> Hey here! Just a note--someone send ME a payment for this, thinking it was being run by FKG. I refunded her, but just a note FKG IS NOT AFFILIATED WITH THIS IN ANY WAY! (I can see why! This is very similar to my newsletter building promos that get authors 100-1000 new subscribers per giveaway.)
> 
> PS: You may want to contact Wendy Potocki and explain to her where to send payment. She's a sweetheart and amazing to work with, so if she's late on payment, it's because she mistakingly send it to me first; she'll get you paid right away once it's sorted
> 
> Thanks!


Lol, thanks Rebecca! Will do. I have had a few people email me, thinking it was one or another promo here on KBoards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

I bet! We've been providing this service for a few years now, but it seems lots more have started popping up left and right these last few months. I don't mind--however, it creates more work for me when people are unclear where to send payment and I end up having to explain things to them via email and refund them, etc. I suggest setting up a dedicated website and payment for your service and making it easy to access early on. This will make it clearer to people who they should be sending payment to, which will help out those with existing businesses in the same field while ALSO benefiting YOU because then your payments won't be delayed by people paying the wrong person first.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> I'm confused. How many books are in an email?


The Jan 1 promo had 107 authors & 207 books in the group. I created multiple mailer options for authors to send out: a romance only mailer, a fiction mailer (everything other than romance), a combined mailer with all the books, and a simplified text-only option with a hyperlink to the landing page on my website (which has every book listed). Authors chose which mailer they wanted to send out. At the end of the mailer was a link to the rafflecopter giveaway (all mailers went to the same giveaway). Some authors preferred to set up a landing page on their own website, so I made an html code for them to paste into their sites per request. Some authors preferred the big email with all the books, some preferred a small genre-specific list, and others preferred to simply send their readers to my landing page.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

TheForeverGirlSeries said:


> I bet! We've been providing this service for a few years now, but it seems lots more have started popping up left and right these last few months. I don't mind--however, it creates more work for me when people are unclear where to send payment and I end up having to explain things to them via email and refund them, etc. I suggest setting up a dedicated website and payment for your service and making it easy to access early on. This will make it clearer to people who they should be sending payment to, which will help out those with existing businesses in the same field while ALSO benefiting YOU because then your payments won't be delayed by people paying the wrong person first.


I hear ya  I started this as a fun thing and it ended up big fairly quickly. The sign up form is now only posted in the FB group, so that should clear up any questions.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> I'm confused. How many books are in an email?


It depends on which genre. I gave this a try for kicks and giggles with two of my titles. (One I promoted elsewhere as well, the other I didn't. The one without outside promo still netted around 400 Freeloads. Not bad at all. Plus I had about 20 new mailing list signups--they had to go looking for my website for that, because I don't have it linked to my Facebook author page. I intentionally used my facebook page instead of mailing list landing page for the rafflecoper because I didn't want a bunch of signups solely interested in winning a Kindle.

I could see this getting overwhelming with unlimited entries over time, but I signed up for the February. And off I go to look into the March one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

ebbrown said:


> I hear ya  I started this as a fun thing and it ended up big fairly quickly. The sign up form is now only posted in the FB group, so that should clear up any questions.


Sounds good. Wendy had sent me the payment on January 2nd, so she must have sent it before you migrated to the group.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Lisa_Blackwood said:


> It depends on which genre. I gave this a try for kicks and giggles with two of my titles. (One I promoted elsewhere as well, the other I didn't. The one without outside promo still netted around 400 Freeloads. Not bad at all. Plus I had about 20 new mailing list signups--they had to go looking for my website for that, because I don't have it linked to my Facebook author page. I intentionally used my facebook page instead of mailing list landing page for the rafflecoper because I didn't want a bunch of signups solely interested in winning a Kindle.
> 
> I could see this getting overwhelming with unlimited entries over time, but I signed up for the February. And off I go to look into the March one.


That is great! I'm seeing the same sort of thing. I used my newsletter sign up for the rafflecopter entry, but I had a bunch of new FB likes and new ARC list sign-ups as well, which they had to go looking for.


----------



## Leslye Penelope (Mar 10, 2014)

This has been a really great promo. So far I've had 120 newsletter signups! I included two $.99 books and sold 16 of one and 12 of the other during the promo and 2 days after. Thanks so much EB! If this keeps going, I'll try it again in a few months when I'm ready to discount again or have a permafree.


----------



## deanna c (May 31, 2014)

The promotion was terrific. I had more than 400 downloads of a freebie and about 100 mailing list signups. I'll definitely participate again when I have more free days to spend. 

Thanks for all the hard work and great organization, EB


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Leslye Penelope said:


> This has been a really great promo. So far I've had 120 newsletter signups! I included two $.99 books and sold 16 of one and 12 of the other during the promo and 2 days after. Thanks so much EB! If this keeps going, I'll try it again in a few months when I'm ready to discount again or have a permafree.





deanna c said:


> The promotion was terrific. I had more than 400 downloads of a freebie and about 100 mailing list signups. I'll definitely participate again when I have more free days to spend.
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work and great organization, EB


Thank you for joining up! A great group of authors really made it work. &#128522;&#128522;

UPDATE: So far we've had 35184 reader entries (mailing list sign ups, FB likes, Twitter follows) for the January 1 promo. Taking author sign ups for the February & March promos which are already filling up. Sign ups end January 25 (February 1 promo) and February 25 (March 1 promo), but I may close it earlier to try to keep it the same size as the Jan 1 promo which has been successful so far. Please check the sign up sheet in the FB group (CLICK HERE) for all the info & latest updates..


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey, E.B., quick question for you.  If I want to sign up for one book for the February promo and one book for the March promo, would that be $20 ($10 per promo) or $15 (for two books)?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

UnicornEmily said:


> Hey, E.B., quick question for you. If I want to sign up for one book for the February promo and one book for the March promo, would that be $20 ($10 per promo) or $15 (for two books)?


I modified the checkout since there are multiple promos available now. It is $10 per promo for the first book per month. Thanks for checking it out


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

I just saw this thread, and applied for the FB group.  Curious to learn more, but I'll go on a ski trip and won't be online much next week. Glad the deadline for the FEB Promo is Jan 25.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Veronica Sicoe said:


> I just saw this thread, and applied for the FB group.  Curious to learn more, but I'll go on a ski trip and won't be online much next week. Glad the deadline for the FEB Promo is Jan 25.


Thank you & welcome aboard! You can find the sign up form under "files" inside the FB group, and you can join anytime. Although any member can add new members (in fact, I encourage you to add your author friends who might be interested), I approve all members manually to keep the spam out of the group. While any author is welcome to participate in the promo, the success of the promo is because we have authors with great fan bases (of many sizes!)full of_ real readers _who are participating.


----------



## Veronica Sicoe (Jun 21, 2015)

ebbrown said:


> Thank you & welcome aboard! You can find the sign up form under "files" inside the FB group, and you can join anytime. Although any member can add new members (in fact, I encourage you to add your author friends who might be interested), I approve all members manually to keep the spam out of the group. While any author is welcome to participate in the promo, the success of the promo is because we have authors with great fan bases (of many sizes!)full of_ real readers _who are participating.


Thanks, Beth! I'll read all I can find and invite some of my author friends too, as soon as I can. I'm very much looking forward to doing my part, even though I only have 62 subscribers at the time. At least my open rate is quite decent.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

O only have 10 people on mine, so I am very interested in building my list.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

ebbrown said:


> I modified the checkout since there are multiple promos available now. It is $10 per promo for the first book per month. Thanks for checking it out


Thanks, E.B.! That helps make it much clearer.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

The January 1 Promo has ended with 38,978 entries -- that means 38,978 readers signed up for your mailing lists, liked your FB page, or Twitter followed (whatever link you provided for the giveaway)! This was with 138 author links and 207 books represented.

*Author entries close 1/25 for the February 1 Promo. Taking sign ups for the March & April Promos. 
* Looking forward to the February Promo!


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

I joined the FB group, and have been watching this with interest. I'm working on getting a promo together around the next book coming out, so we'll see whether that falls in March or April. This is really a great thing to have put together! Thank you!


----------



## ladikai (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello! 

I am a newbie here and saw your post. I am interested in putting my book on the blast as I, myself do not have active email lists besides a few family and friends. What would you need from me to proceed with just putting my book on the blast?

Thanks in Advance!
Ladi Kai


----------



## jrwilson (Apr 7, 2015)

68 mailing list subscribes and 143 downloads so far.  Yay!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

35 new mailing list subscribers and 187 downloads of my freebie BAD VALENTINES.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome promotion! I have 36 new mailing list subscribers today.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

67 new subscribers. 258 downloads


----------



## Dominique Mondesir (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi,
I applied for the Facebook group, very interested in this as I have a new book coming out in March/April and would love to give this a try. As I don't want to do the whole promo thing properly yet, until i have more books out there.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Lisa Manifold said:


> I joined the FB group, and have been watching this with interest. I'm working on getting a promo together around the next book coming out, so we'll see whether that falls in March or April. This is really a great thing to have put together! Thank you!


 Awesome, welcome aboard!



Patty Jansen said:


> 67 new subscribers. 258 downloads





Marilyn Peake said:


> Awesome promotion! I have 36 new mailing list subscribers today.





Steve Vernon said:


> 35 new mailing list subscribers and 187 downloads of my freebie BAD VALENTINES.





jrwilson said:


> 68 mailing list subscribes and 143 downloads so far. Yay!


 Fabulous!!!











ladikai said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a newbie here and saw your post. I am interested in putting my book on the blast as I, myself do not have active email lists besides a few family and friends. What would you need from me to proceed with just putting my book on the blast?
> 
> ...


Hi Ladi Kai, at this time it is a requirement to join the Facebook group to participate in the promo. All the info you need is in the pinned post there, and all the docs needed for each promo are posted to the group files menu as well.  CLICK HERE TO JOIN THE FACEBOOK GROUP


----------



## Anna Mack (May 7, 2015)

746 downloads of my freebie & 30 sales of my .99 book & 46 subscribers. I'm over the moon with these numbers!!! Thank you E.B. for organizing this and making mailchimp so easy


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Anna Mack said:


> 746 downloads of my freebie & 30 sales of my .99 book & 46 subscribers. I'm over the moon with these numbers!!! Thank you E.B. for organizing this and making mailchimp so easy


Fabulous!! Thanks for participating!!

2/4/2016: I'm splitting up the future giveaways and have created a Fiction Promo due to participant requests. The Fiction Promo will be divided into sub-genres & will have a separate giveaway as well, to help get more eyes on your books and more newsletter signups. 

In addition to the posts here, authors are reporting results for February in THIS THREAD on FB (Click HERE to view).


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

When I go to the signup for the March 1 promo, the Fiction spreadsheet is View Only (not so for the April 1 promo). Am I misunderstanding something?

[EB has since fixed it.]


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

It's fixed.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

ebbrown said:


> 2/4/2016: I'm splitting up the future giveaways and have created a Fiction Promo due to participant requests. The Fiction Promo will be divided into sub-genres & will have a separate giveaway as well, to help get more eyes on your books and more newsletter signups.


That's awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Marilyn Peake said:


> That's awesome! Thanks so much!


No prob, I am happy to split it since we have so much interest. 

A few reports from the ongoing latest promo: (More results HERE)
2,155 downloads free book, 26 sales, 85 new subscribers
35 new subscribers, 40 sales
840 downloads free book
637 downloads free book, 72 new subscribers
790 free downloads, 14 subscribers
600 free downloads, 120 subscribers
1501 free downloads, 80 new subscribers
100 free downloads, 116 subscribers
330 free downloads, 80 new subscribers
700 free downloads, 44 subscribers
500 free downloads, 60 subscribers
50 subscribers
89 subscribers
651 free downloads, 87 subscribers
90 subscribers, pd book rank from 800k to 18k
50 subscribers


----------



## RubyMadden (Jun 11, 2014)

Just requested to join at your FB Group.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

RubyMadden said:


> Just requested to join at your FB Group.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## RubyMadden (Jun 11, 2014)

ebbrown said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thank you!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

The March 1 Promo closes to author entries on 2/23 
If you want to schedule your promo in advance, (April 1, May 1, June 1, etc) sign up anytime to ensure your spot.

I've updated the sign up process (Thanks, Al!) and it is now available HERE:

Mega Promo Check Out Page


After you checkout via PayPal, you will be re-directed to a form to fill out your book information.

Please note you MUST join the Facebook group (CLICK HERE) in order to participate at this time. Promo docs & instructions are *only* posted in the group.

Thank you!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2016)

I did the January 2016 promo and my email list grew by 237 people. I'm planning to do it again in April, but this time I'm going to list my book as free and see if I get some decent downloads as well.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

ebbrown said:


> The March 1 Promo closes to author entries on 2/23
> If you want to schedule your promo in advance, (April 1, May 1, June 1, etc) sign up anytime to ensure your spot.
> 
> I've updated the sign up process (Thanks, Al!) and it is now available HERE:
> ...


I started participating in these promotions with the current multi-author campaign. I have some questions: How many books are we able to add after the first one for $5? Does the price of the book matter? How many months ahead of time may we sign up? (I notice the order form has a drop-down list of many months into the future.) After we sign up and pay, are there Google Docs for each month that we should fill out? Thanks so much, E.B.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I started participating in these promotions with the current multi-author campaign. I have some questions: How many books are we able to add after the first one for $5? Does the price of the book matter? How many months ahead of time may we sign up? (I notice the order form has a drop-down list of many months into the future.) After we sign up and pay, are there Google Docs for each month that we should fill out? Thanks so much, E.B.


Hi Marilyn! You can add as many as you want for $5 after the first book per month; it doesn't matter what the sale price of your book is. I opened it up so that authors can schedule in advance for whatever month they need, & the spreadsheets have been eliminated. After paypal checkout, you will be re-directed to the book info form to fill out. Once you fill out the form, it populates to a "participating authors" list (link is in the pinned post in the fb group) which is read only. Members can view the list & notify me if anything needs to be changed. 
Thanks for participating & lemme know if you have any questions.  
Ps I loooove your covers!!!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

ebbrown said:


> Hi Marilyn! You can add as many as you want for $5 after the first book per month; it doesn't matter what the sale price of your book is. I opened it up so that authors can schedule in advance for whatever month they need, & the spreadsheets have been eliminated. After paypal checkout, you will be re-directed to the book info form to fill out. Once you fill out the form, it populates to a "participating authors" list (link is in the pinned post in the fb group) which is read only. Members can view the list & notify me if anything needs to be changed.
> Thanks for participating & lemme know if you have any questions.
> Ps I loooove your covers!!!


Thanks, E.B., both for the information and for the compliment about my covers. Your promotions are great!


----------



## Jane Killick (Aug 29, 2014)

The March promo & April promo links (first page) go to a "https" page which doesn't load.

I've applied for the Facebook group and am looking forward to hearing more about this opportunity.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Jane Killick said:


> The March promo & April promo links (first page) go to a "https" page which doesn't load.
> 
> I've applied for the Facebook group and am looking forward to hearing more about this opportunity.


TY (Fixed!)  
Thanks for joining the group. Any questions, please let me know.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Signed up for April 1st promo ... seems an appropriate time to advertise a book about a Trickster!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> Signed up for April 1st promo ... seems an appropriate time to advertise a book about a Trickster!


Awesome! Pleasure to have you on board!  

Entries close TODAY for the March 1 promo; please *message me *or *tag me in a post *in the FB group with any changes or updates. 
_There were 30K ++ entries for the February promo, which was 30K readers who signed up for author mailing lists, liked author FB pages, or Twitter followed. Thank you to all the authors who've participated & looking forward to the upcoming promos!_


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

Attempted to join group on FB (Kera Emory). I'm a new author launching my first novel in a few weeks, and I'm not quite sure if I can participate (as you can imagine, my list is quite small), but interested nonetheless.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

KeraEmory said:


> Attempted to join group on FB (Kera Emory). I'm a new author launching my first novel in a few weeks, and I'm not quite sure if I can participate (as you can imagine, my list is quite small), but interested nonetheless.


Thanks for letting me know, I was just about to PM you to confirm you were an author. No prob, approving now & welcome!


----------



## novelover (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for putting this together.

I just joined your facebook group and purchased a spot for March 1st.

Trying to figure what I can do for my rafflecopter giveaway. 

Would love to be approved for the group to get some ideas


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

ebbrown said:


> Awesome! Pleasure to have you on board!
> 
> Entries close TODAY for the March 1 promo; please *message me *or *tag me in a post *in the FB group with any changes or updates.
> _There were 30K ++ entries for the February promo, which was 30K readers who signed up for author mailing lists, liked author FB pages, or Twitter followed. Thank you to all the authors who've participated & looking forward to the upcoming promos!_


Do you email those who signed up? (I did. For March) I'm not sure how this works or what I need to do.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

novelover said:


> Thanks for putting this together.
> 
> I just joined your facebook group and purchased a spot for March 1st.
> 
> ...


PM me your FB name if you're still pending


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

cvwriter said:


> Do you email those who signed up? (I did. For March) I'm not sure how this works or what I need to do.


Welcome aboard. For a rundown of how it works, check out the pinned post in the FB group (examples are linked there as well). The files will be posted in the group, not sent individually; PM me your FB username if your membership is still pending.


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

Quick question - my book is in pre-order until Match 29th. The April promo would probably be the best fit, I'm guessing?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

suliabryon said:


> Quick question - my book is in pre-order until Match 29th. The April promo would probably be the best fit, I'm guessing?


April would work for you, especially if you are doing a reduced new release price or are in KU. &#128522;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Is your book FREE or FREE with Kindle Unlimited? Per request for a freebie promo, I'm adding a St.Patrick's Day Freebie Blast. This promo will be any Fiction genre (romance, sci-fi, mystery, etc) and will be broken down into categories according to submissions. Entries will close on 3/13, so sign up now to get your spot. 
Sign up for the St.Patrick's Day Freebie Blast HERE on the checkout page.


----------



## Eric T Knight (Feb 23, 2015)

I want to say first that this promo was a huge success for me. It appears I gave away 333 copies of Wreckers Gate, which is by far the most ever for me! (Yes, I'm terribly new at this.)

But I have also realized new depths to my ignorance, so I'd like to throw out a couple questions, specifically about this rafflecopter business. I followed the link and came to the page with the list of authors. There I see that a reader can click on an author name and then go to sign up for the email list (I screwed this part up. Better luck next time!). They can also click to enter the giveaway and that's the part I don't get. Why is there an enter button for each author's name instead of just one for the whole giveaway? Are there different prizes to be won based on which author they click? Is there a list of prizes somewhere they can look at?

I'm so confused!


----------



## Athena Grayson (Apr 4, 2011)

Eric T Knight said:


> They can also click to enter the giveaway and that's the part I don't get. Why is there an enter button for each author's name instead of just one for the whole giveaway? Are there different prizes to be won based on which author they click? Is there a list of prizes somewhere they can look at?
> 
> I'm so confused!


Each author list offers you one more entry into the giveaway. The more lists you sign up for, the more chances you have. The nice part about this giveaway is that it's only advertised to people who are already on mailing lists, and who open those mails to read about the giveaway. You don't get randos just looking for free stuff, you get actual readers who just might engage with you as an author, and you also reward the actual people who have already engaged with you, for engaging with you. It's a win for you, and a win for them!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Athena Grayson said:


> Each author list offers you one more entry into the giveaway. The more lists you sign up for, the more chances you have. The nice part about this giveaway is that it's only advertised to people who are already on mailing lists, and who open those mails to read about the giveaway. You don't get randos just looking for free stuff, you get actual readers who just might engage with you as an author, and you also reward the actual people who have already engaged with you, for engaging with you. It's a win for you, and a win for them!


^^^ This. I couldn't answer any better.


----------



## Eric T Knight (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Athena! Whew, so much to absorb. I'm starting to see this stuff in my sleep.

Thinking: so, when someone clicks the Enter button by my name, do I automatically get their email address or do they have to click sign up to do that?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Eric T Knight said:


> Thanks for the info, Athena! Whew, so much to absorb. I'm starting to see this stuff in my sleep.
> 
> Thinking: so, when someone clicks the Enter button by my name, do I automatically get their email address or do they have to click sign up to do that?


They are signing up for your mailing list (or whatever link you provided for the giveaway, most use mailing list sign ups but some use FB Like, Twitter follow, etc). I'm on mobile & can't see the list right now, but I'll check & see what your link is ASAP.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

This promo has grown so quickly that changes needed to be made, so thanks for hanging in there as we go through these growing pains. Along with this change, there will be a newly designed landing page that you can view in the FB group. I am constantly looking for ways to tweak things to bring the best results to the authors, so as always, feel free to send your thoughts & suggestions. Thank you!!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Is your book FREE or FREE with Kindle Unlimited? Sign up for the St.Patrick's Day Freebie Blast. 
This promo will be any Fiction genre (romance, sci-fi, mystery, etc) and will be broken down into categories according to submissions. We have a great group of authors so far for the St.Patrick's Day Freebie Blast, and entries are filling up for the April 1 Promo. 
St. Patrick's Day Freebie Blast: Entries will close on 3/13
April 1 Promo: Entries close 3/25

Interested but still want more info? Join the Facebook group to see author results, ask questions, and read all about how it works. JOIN the FB Group HERE.
Sign up for the St.Patrick's Day Freebie Blast HERE on the checkout page.
Sign up for the April 1 Mega Mailing List Promo HERE


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I would be interested in the St. Patrick's Day Freebie Blast and have sent my request to join the group. Can we use permafree books? I have one set in Ancient Ireland which would be perfect.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

I've signed up with my freebie for March and a KU novel for April.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

RuthNestvold said:


> I would be interested in the St. Patrick's Day Freebie Blast and have sent my request to join the group. Can we use permafree books? I have one set in Ancient Ireland which would be perfect.


Absolutely  Any free book is fine.


hardnutt said:


> I've signed up with my freebie for March and a KU novel for April.


Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Now taking NONFICTION books submissions. Currently there is one general nonfiction category; as we grow and have more submissions, it will be broken down in subcategories. 
The St.Patrick's Day Freebie Blast is CLOSED; the April 1 promo is open for submissions until 3/25.
The St.Patrick's Day promo will be the first to feature a NEW Landing Page format that I think is a huge improvement; the newest deals are featured first, and below the current promo, previous promo books will remain accessible for 3 months after each promo ends.
Thank you to all the fabulous authors who participate. I listen to your feedback and am always looking for ways to make this thing better, so please continue to pm me your thoughts & suggestions.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

EB,

Sorry, I've just realised I forgot to send out an email for the March promo. Should I do one for St Patrick's Day instead?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

hardnutt said:


> EB,
> 
> Sorry, I've just realised I forgot to send out an email for the March promo. Should I do one for St Patrick's Day instead?


No prob. Absolutely, you can send out the 3/17 promo; or you could still send the March 1 one if you prefer, since some authors stagger it throughout the month as well.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Author entries close 3/25 for the April 1 Promo. Now taking Nonfiction as well as all Fiction/Romance genres. Grab your spot early if you have a specific month you want, as entries may close early at the discretion of admin. 
Thanks to all the participating authors & have a fabulous St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

The Dancing Squirrel said:


> Am I correct in understanding that this promotion is not for authors who lack a mailing list? I've heard that in order to get a mailing list (mail chimp or whatever) I have to allow my home address (or a P.O. Box) to be shown on every email that goes out through the list. I'm trying to figure out the Post Office's fees for a P.O. Box and it isn't going well . . .


Yes, per US spam laws your mailing list must have an address on it. You can either get a PO box or a Postal Mailbox (PMB) from the UPS store or the like, or some other similar address. I vaguely recall some folks mentioning a virtual address service as well. For the PMB, which I have for my business address, the prices vary per store and can be paid monthly, quarterly, every six months, or annually. I pay $204/year for a medium-sized box and I do the annual renewals because it gets me 3 months free (so I get 15 months instead of 12). I don't know if that deal is offered at every one though.

PO boxes are generally going to be the same basic set up - pay per time period for a certain size box, with prices varying from post office to post office.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

The Dancing Squirrel said:


> Am I correct in understanding that this promotion is not for authors who lack a mailing list? I've heard that in order to get a mailing list (mail chimp or whatever) I have to allow my home address (or a P.O. Box) to be shown on every email that goes out through the list. I'm trying to figure out the Post Office's fees for a P.O. Box and it isn't going well . . .





Anma Natsu said:


> Yes, per US spam laws your mailing list must have an address on it. You can either get a PO box or a Postal Mailbox (PMB) from the UPS store or the like, or some other similar address. I vaguely recall some folks mentioning a virtual address service as well. For the PMB, which I have for my business address, the prices vary per store and can be paid monthly, quarterly, every six months, or annually. I pay $204/year for a medium-sized box and I do the annual renewals because it gets me 3 months free (so I get 15 months instead of 12). I don't know if that deal is offered at every one though.
> 
> PO boxes are generally going to be the same basic set up - pay per time period for a certain size box, with prices varying from post office to post office.


Anma Natsu said it best 

In place of using a mailing list link for the rafflcopter, some authors choose to use a link for readers to "follow" them on Author Central, "like" their Facebook page, Twitter follow, or even download a free book.


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

Just wanted to report back on my experience with this as a newb author--

It doesn't seem like it really translated to sales or downloads, but it did quadruple my mailing list. This is what I did:

I made a segment of the new subscribers that had obviously come in via the promo. I sent an email to them titled "New Author Intro, Plus Freebies -- Kera Emory". At the top of the email I did the "if you're not sure why you're getting this email, here's why ..." thing with a pointer on how to unsubscribe. 

Then I told them about my first novel, and explained in fairly straightforward terms what it was like, and how it might differ from other PNR/UF stuff on the market right now. (I've been going through the genre wringer a bit, and it seems best if I'm honest up front with people who might be expecting on-trend shifter romance.) I also dangled some freebies: I told them about an upcoming 2-day free promo for Your Name, In Fire, and also gave a brief description of a novella I hope to use as freebie bait soon. (It's done, save the rewrites.) Then I thanked them again, and mentioned the unsubscribe link again.

The campaign got what seems like a high open rate (80%) and I've only seen one unsubscribe, so I think that's the best I can do with this potentially new/untested audience segment. I'd be interested to know what other folks do, though.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

These promotions have worked great for me. I had a nice bump in sales as soon as the promotion started this month and I've had more people sign up for my newsletter. Thanks so much to E.B. for all her hard work in setting up these promotions!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I've had a nice bump in sales too, and yes, newsletter subscribers. Kera Emory thank you so much for sharing your strategy, I will definitely try that!


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

Interesting, re: sales. I got zero sales on April 1, which I believe was my first zero sales day since launch, and maybe 2 the next day. My book was definitely on the promo though, on the straight "Paranormal Fiction" genre, which is pretty appropriate. Maybe that page didn't get as much rotation, or it just wasn't the right audience.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

KeraEmory said:


> Just wanted to report back on my experience with this as a newb author--
> 
> It doesn't seem like it really translated to sales or downloads, but it did quadruple my mailing list. This is what I did:
> 
> ...


That is a great way to manage your list, Kera. Also, I'd be happy to move your book up to the top of the list to get more eyes on it.  The books that are free or free with KU definitely seem to get more action than paid or discounted, but it can be variable for sure.



Marilyn Peake said:


> These promotions have worked great for me. I had a nice bump in sales as soon as the promotion started this month and I've had more people sign up for my newsletter. Thanks so much to E.B. for all her hard work in setting up these promotions!


Thank you Marilyn  I am always looking to make it better, so I welcome input.



C. Gockel said:


> I've had a nice bump in sales too, and yes, newsletter subscribers. Kera Emory thank you so much for sharing your strategy, I will definitely try that!


That's awesome. It's definitely variable on the paid books...and the freebies can get a lot of downloads, and then follow through sales for the rest of the series, which is a nice bonus.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Due to author request, I will be continuing with the Freebie promos mid-month. This is separate/different from the MML promos. Any book that is FREE or FREE w/Kindle Unlimited is eligible. New free books will be listed daily, and all books for the month will be featured in a Facebook Ad collage which is also sent out to the mailing list of 62K+ readers on the 15th. Authors are asked to share the FB ad to their own social media accounts. (_No individual mailers for this promo_)

APRIL: New promo for FREE & FREE w/KU (separate from the MML)
FACEBOOK FREEBIE PROMO: FREE OR FREE w/KU (runs on the 15th of the month)

Books must be FREE or FREE with Kindle Unlimited
-Each book is $10
-Targeted for free book downloads & borrows
-Includes targeted Facebook Ad on the 15th of the month & blast mailer sent out to 62K+ readers
-New books for each month are included in the Facebook Ad collage & will be at the top of the page; however, previous books are listed for at least 3 months. All books are also rotated regularly.
-New books are posted to page daily for more exposure
-NO mailer for authors to send, just share on your social media

The sign up page is found HERE: CLICK HERE FOR THE SIGNUP PAGE
Please also note that it is a requirement to join the Facebook group as well: FB GROUP FOUND HERE


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Entries for the May 1 MML Promo close 4/25
Entries for the May 15 FB Freebie promo close 5/13

Fiction & nonfiction (MML Landing Page) (Freebie Promo Landing Page)
The sign up page is found HERE: CLICK HERE FOR THE SIGNUP PAGE
Please also note that it is a requirement to join the Facebook group as well: FB GROUP FOUND HERE


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Entries for the May 15 FB Freebie promo close 5/13 (Free or Free w/KU books only, no mailer requirement)
Entries for the June 1 MML Promo close 5/25 (Any price book, all participants send mailer)

Fiction & nonfiction (MML Landing Page) (Freebie Promo Landing Page)
The sign up page is found HERE: CLICK HERE FOR THE SIGNUP PAGE
Please also note that it is a requirement to join the Facebook group as well: FB GROUP FOUND HERE


----------



## TaraCrescent (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey EB! 

I signed up to the St. Patrick's Day promo. Was I supposed to receive a list of subscribers from you? Because if so, I haven't. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

TaraCrescent said:


> Hey EB!
> 
> I signed up to the St. Patrick's Day promo. Was I supposed to receive a list of subscribers from you? Because if so, I haven't. Or am I missing something?


Hi Tara  For the St.Patrick's Day Promo (and all the MML promos), the subscribers sign up directly for each author list as an entry in the giveaway during the time the giveaway is open, usually 20 days. The St. Patty's Day giveaway ran from 3/17 - 4/12. The promo is targeted to get direct sign ups from engaged readers who want more from each author, so they sign up individually for each author. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

Hi! I signed up for both promos yesterday, but I am thinking I should have signed up for the April 15th KU promo versus the May or June one? I am headed to the FB group now to read and check things out.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

suliabryon said:


> Hi! I signed up for both promos yesterday, but I am thinking I should have signed up for the April 15th KU promo versus the May or June one? I am headed to the FB group now to read and check things out.


I sent you a pm via FB & also replied in the group (I'm pretty sure it's you, different name lol). The May 15th Freebie Promo is open until 5/13 & the June 1 MML is open until 5/25. If you've signed up and want to change the promo month, I can do that no problem.


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for sorting it so quickly!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Entries are open for the July 1 MML(Mega Mailing List Promo) and the July 15 FFP(Facebook Freebie Promo). Starting in June, banners promos are also available for category pages and for the freebie page (Banner example CLICK HERE). You can read all the details here on the MML Checkout page.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you for posting! I'm signing up for a second time.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> Thank you for posting! I'm signing up for a second time.


Awesome! You're all set &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

*TWO NEW CATEGORIES:* 
HISTORICAL FICTION 
LITERATURE
_The above new categories are in addition to the current categories:_
CONTEMPORARY ROMANCE
COZY MYSTERY
EROTIC & DARK ROMANCE
FANTASY FICTION
FANTASY ROMANCE
HISTORICAL ROMANCE
HORROR
INSPIRATION ROMANCE
MYSTERY
THRILLER & SUSPENSE
NEW ADULT ROMANCE
PARANORMAL FICTION
PARANORMAL ROMANCE
ROMANTIC COMEDY
SCIENCE FICTION
SCIENCE FICTION ROMANCE
TIME TRAVEL ROMANCE
WESTERN ROMANCE
WOMEN'S FICTION
YOUNG ADULT FICTION
YOUNG ADULT ROMANCE
NONFICTION

Entries are extended until the end of today (6/17) for the JULY 1 MML! 
(I'm moving and can't finalize the list yet, so I can keep it open a little longer) 

Entries close 6/25 *6/27* for the July 1 MML(Mega Mailing List Promo- Free books, sales, regular price, pre-order sales, all books)
Entries close *7/13* for the *July 15 FFP*(Facebook Freebie Promo- Free or Free w/KU books).
Banner promos are also available for category pages and for the freebie page. Sign up early for banners to get the category/month you want, they're filling up fast. ***Sorry, Banners are CLOSED for the July 1 MML!***

You can read all the details & sign up here on the MML Checkout page.

_Also, PLEASE NOTE: The FB Group is *NOT a self-promotion group* for spamming your book links or anything else unrelated to the MML Promos. If you join, please READ the group description on the right side of the page, and then read the PINNED post prior to posting. If you join the group, can't be bothered to read the rules, and then immediately start spamming the group, you will be blocked. I simply do not have the time to delete and then watch you spam again a day later. Sorry, it's a one shot deal - you don't read the rules, you spam, you're blocked. 
_


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

Hi EB, 

Am SOOOOO happy your added Historical Fiction. I just submitted. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

I need to remember and come back to sign up for one of these again for an august new release.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

New categories have been added: Literature & Historical Fiction!
The July 15 FFP (for FREE or FREE w/Kindle Unlimited Book downloads) *CLOSES 7/13*
The August 1 MML (for any price book/mailing list sign ups/free book downloads) *CLOSES 7/25*

Sign up HERE: MML PROMOS FOR AUTHORS



AlexaKang said:


> Hi EB,
> 
> Am SOOOOO happy your added Historical Fiction. I just submitted. Thanks!


 No prob!



Lisa_Blackwood said:


> I need to remember and come back to sign up for one of these again for an august new release.


 Happy to have you!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Entries close *8/13* for the *AUGUST 15 FFP*(Facebook Freebie Promo- Free or Free w/KU books targeted for free book downloads).

Banners are also available for the MML Page and for the Free Book page. Sign up early for banners, they're filling up fast. Use your own banner or one will be made for you.

Also, sign ups are open until *8/25* for the *SEPTEMBER 1 MML*.

You can read all the details & sign up here on the MML Checkout page.

The currently running promo can be found: HERE


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

I've extended the entry deadline for the September 1 MML to August 29.  I won't finalize the list until then, so I will take a few more days of entries.


----------



## Tegan Maher (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi EB! I just joined the group - thanks for the add. I won't publish until the end of September and am still working out the title, etc. but since my email list isn't even built yet, I'll be entering for the October promos. I'm crossing my fingers that by that point, I'll actually have two books to promo - the one that I'm writing on my own (paranormal cozy), and one that I'm collaborating on (contemporary romance). This is a great idea, and extremely affordable. Thank you for the opportunity to gain some exposure!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

The September MML is now LIVE! It runs until 9/20, so authors can expect signups throughout that time.

Entries are open for the 9/15 FFP (closes 9/13) & 10/1 MML(closes 9/25) and also beyond, so schedule for the upcoming month or even months in advance.
Authors can enter via the website CLICK HERE TO SIGN UP



CozyScribe said:


> Hi EB! I just joined the group - thanks for the add. I won't publish until the end of September and am still working out the title, etc. but since my email list isn't even built yet, I'll be entering for the October promos. I'm crossing my fingers that by that point, I'll actually have two books to promo - the one that I'm writing on my own (paranormal cozy), and one that I'm collaborating on (contemporary romance). This is a great idea, and extremely affordable. Thank you for the opportunity to gain some exposure!


No prob & welcome aboard!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

If anyone missed the deadline for the October 1 MML & would like to sign up, I will take entries until 2pm EST today. Sign up ASAP & you can still Make the Oct 1 promo. CLICK HERE FOR THE SIGN UP PAGE


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm giving this a bump because it's fabulous. Oct. 1 will be my third. 

MML is the most effective thing I've done for mailing list growth, and each book I've listed got a rank boost, even a couple of the older ones. Plus it's fun.  

EB Brown is talented, kind, and funny. Her site has full details, and you can always check the FB group if you have questions. She makes an awesome book cover collage. I enjoy sending it to my mailing lists, and it's so gorgeous, I'm still using it on my signup landing page. 

I scored more than 250 subscribers between my first two MML promos, with only 6 unsubscribes. I don't think that's typical, but one of the things I value on Kboards is specific results information, so there's mine. The first day of my first one I had 75 new subscribers within a few hours. So happy. And it kept on! Plus I more than made back the price of the promos on sales. 

I'm new to FaceBook, and I've met many other authors via the MML group, so it eased the awkwardness of feeling unpopular on a new platform. I get high school flashback iggies. So that's been an unexpected and wonderful bonus to discovering MML. I hope to see more of you there. If you missed the signup for this one, mark it on your calendar to book ahead for November 1. 

BTW, this is an unprompted testimonial just out of appreciation.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Viv Phoenix said:


> I'm giving this a bump because it's fabulous. Oct. 1 will be my third.
> 
> MML is the most effective thing I've done for mailing list growth, and each book I've listed got a rank boost, even a couple of the older ones. Plus it's fun.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you Viv. So glad to see your book doing well & you are a pleasure to have as part of the group!!


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

You're welcome. Thanks for the great promos and all your help and support. 

This month I got 113 new newsletter signups and I'm sure most of them are from your promo. They're still coming in.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Viv Phoenix said:


> You're welcome. Thanks for the great promos and all your help and support.
> 
> This month I got 113 new newsletter signups and I'm sure most of them are from your promo. They're still coming in.


Awesome!!!  

Entries are open until *11/13 at 1159 PM EST for the November 15 FFP Promo*(Free books, Free w/KU, instaFreebie). Sign up is HERE.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Just signed up with an instafreebie - very excited!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Extending sign ups for the December 1 MML until *11/29 @ 12pm EST*. Sign up ASAP & you can still Make the Dec 1 promo. 
CLICK HERE FOR THE SIGN UP PAGE


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Sally Clements said:


> Just signed up with an instafreebie - very excited!


Welcome to the group!  

UPDATE: I've extended the entry deadline for the December 1 MML to *November 29 at 12pm EST*. I won't finalize the list until then, so I will take a few more days of entries. 


Checkout page is FOUND HERE
Facebook Group is FOUND HERE

NEW: The Facebook requirement has been changed; you no longer need to be a member of the FB group to participate in any of the promos. I do still HIGHLY RECOMMEND that authors join the FB group. There are documents and info in the group that ONLY members have access to (such as the Participating Authors List where you can view your submission and see what other authors will be promoting with you), and you can view previous promo results and ask questions within the group. 
ALSO NEW: Although the FB group has a strict NO SPAM/NO NON-PROMO RELATED post policy, there is now one thread where member Participating Authors may post a NEW RELEASE book link. Authors must have participated in at least one MML or FFP Promo, and in order to post a book to the thread each author is required to SHARE one other book in the thread via social media. (Check the FILES menu for the post titled "NON-PROMO RELATED: New Releases by Participating Authors")


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Whew! It's been a ton of work, but I finally have the new dedicated website set up for the RR Books Promos (AKA EB's MML Promos)! The December FFP (Free books) is now LIVE on the new website HERE. The currently running promos are up and running & are merging together without any interruption. I expect to be fully working from the new website (www.rrbookdeals.com) by January 1. For the new website I've also started a dedicated Facebook page HERE(so stop over & give it a LIKE, and a Twitter page here (follow us!) however I will still be promoting and sharing from my Fan Page HERE. Please bear with me as new features are being added & upgraded daily. As always, shoot me any suggestions or questions at [email protected] Many thanks to all the Participating Authors & Happy Holiday Season to you all!  








*NEW PROMOS STARTING DECEMBER/JANUARY 2017*

*** Page Banner Promos for both the FFP & MML pages*

Still running the popular monthly MML (runs every 1st of the month) & FFP (runs every 15th of the month) promos, with a few more options! Also, the Facebook group requirement has been lifted (but still recommended that you join!). New options include:

*** 3 Month Book Listing Submissions in 7 categories:*

Free with Kindle Unlimited
Award Winners & Nominees
Complete Series
Book Bundles
Audio Books
Top Rated

*** Featured Deal of the Week Listing*

featured for one week (Monday - Sunday)
Book Deal of the Week or Free Book Deal of the Week
Book rating on Amazon must be 4.3 or above with a minimum of 25 reviews
Promoted in RR Books newsletter and posted to Facebook and Twitter
Submissions subject to approval
Subject to availability. Submissions will received follow up info and invoice if approved. $25 Payment is due upon approval.

Sign up for the MML/FFP or any of the new RR BOOKS PROMOS HERE: RR BOOKS AUTHOR PROMOTIONS Check Out Page


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

The January Promo is LIVE! Thank you to all the participating authors for joining in on our 1 year anniversary promo & Happy New Year!









If you haven't already, please shoot over and LIKE our new page on Facebook HERE. There is also a thread in the group HERE to let me know what your author page is; I randomly post individual books and will tag you if your fan page is set up to allow tags.

Still running the popular monthly MML (runs every 1st of the month) & FFP (runs every 15th of the month) promos, with a few more options! Also, the Facebook group requirement has been lifted (but still recommended that you join!). New options include:

*** 3 Month Book Listing Submissions in 7 categories:*

Free with Kindle Unlimited
Award Winners & Nominees
Complete Series
Book Bundles
Audio Books
Top Rated

*** Featured Deal of the Week Listing*

featured for one week (Monday - Sunday)
Book Deal of the Week or Free Book Deal of the Week
Book rating on Amazon must be 4.3 or above with a minimum of 25 reviews
Promoted in RR Books newsletter and posted to Facebook and Twitter
Submissions subject to approval
Subject to availability. Submissions will received follow up info and invoice if approved. $25 Payment is due upon approval.

Sign up for the MML/FFP or any of the new RR BOOKS PROMOS HERE: RR BOOKS AUTHOR PROMOTIONS Check Out Page


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

January 15th Freebie Promo (FFP) closes 1/13
February 1st Mega Mailing List Promo (MML) closes 1/25

New categories & promo ops available, check out the link in my sig


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

Signed up for February!

So, does everyone that signs up for the MML get featured on the landing page? Still not TOTALLY sure how it works but I think I got it


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

EvanPickering said:


> Signed up for February!
> 
> So, does everyone that signs up for the MML get featured on the landing page? Still not TOTALLY sure how it works but I think I got it


Yes, all the books are on the landing page, and all are listed additionally on the individual category pages. Glad to have you on board!


----------



## nikkykaye (Sep 24, 2016)

I happen to have a big relaunch planned for a title for Jan30, with the sequel coming out a few weeks later, so I've signed up with you for the first time! Hope it all goes smoothly... I'm proud to be part of the MML/RR family now!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Authors:
The FEB 1 MML (all genres, any price) closes to entries on 1/25
The FEB 15 FFP (free books, any genre) closes to entries on 1/13
SIGN UP HERE
Thank you!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Lots of updates to RR Books Promos! 
- new streamlined checkout, no re-directs
- new targeted promo options for those who don't want to do group/cross promos
- coupon codes for discounts available ONLY to Facebook group members

UPCOMING CROSS PROMOS:
MML (Mega Mailing List Promo) runs MARCH 1. Entries close 2/25
FFP (Facebook Freebie Promo) runs MARCH 15. Entries close 3/13

View the NEW streamlined checkout page HERE at RR BOOKS
View the NEW targeted promo options HERE at RR BOOKS
Join the private Facebook Group HERE

Please send questions to [email protected]


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

*The March 15th FFP (Free books, Free w/KU, instaFreebie) closes to entries today 3/13!*

NEW 3/13/17: $5/$10 Discount Code for group members (If you're not a member, join the group HERE ON FACEBOOK)

NEW CODES as of 3/13/17
This month there have been a few changes to the way the RR Books Author Promotions work, including changes to the dates of the MML & FFP Promos. (Please see the pinned post for details; if any author who is booked for upcoming promos needs a change in dates, please let me know and I will do my absolute best to work it out with you. I had to make changes to when the MML & FFP run due to personal obligations and the fact that I am running things solo right now until my new assistant starts.) 
I've simplified the checkouts into a one-stop shop, so there will no longer be a re-direct to enter your book info, the payment & info is processed in one seamless integration. If you've bookmarked the checkout page on RR Books, please update your links with the new checkout page found HERE ON RR BOOKS. 
As a bonus for group members, I will regularly post coupon codes for various RR Books Promos. The current coupon code are available in the Facebook group HERE.

Checkout via the RR BOOKS AUTHOR PROMOTIONS page. 
New codes will be posted to the thread in the FB group, so bookmark it if you want to get notifications when new codes are posted. All the best!  EB


----------



## cherrylane (May 10, 2014)

I'm late for the March promo, but I've asked to join the FB Group and will get ready for April


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

cherrylane said:


> I'm late for the March promo, but I've asked to join the FB Group and will get ready for April


Awesome! Welcome aboard!!  

The APRIL 5th MML is open to entries until 3/29; ALL Genres, ANY Price. Use any link you want for DIRECT mailing list subscribers (instafreebie, your website, your choice).
*Sign up HERE*


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the update. I love your promos. I get great mailing list growth each time--and without a bunch of unsubscribes. My list is all organic and your MML.  I'm entering my new collection.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

*UP NEXT:*
April 19 FFP (free books only) _closes 4/17_
May 3 MML (any price book + list building) _closes 4/25_


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

*UP NEXT:*
April 19 FFP (free books only) _closes 4/17_
May 3 MML (any price book + list building) _closes 4/25_

NEW Discount Codes available to Facebook group members HERE 

Also, the *NEW Read & Review Program* will start taking new bookings starting April 12th; the entry form is HERE ON RR BOOKS (scroll down) The R&R Program is now LIVE for reviewers.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

A few upcoming deadlines: 
The May 3 MML closes to entries on 4/29 (any price, all genres)
The May 17 FFP closes to entries on 5/15 (free books, all genres)
NEW DISCOUNT CODES are available HERE in the Facebook Group. You can use the code as many times as you want & schedule as far into the future as you need but the codes expire on 4/29, so if you know you want to participate in a future promo go ahead & schedule it now using the discount codes. Codes are available as follows, but you must be a group member to view the codes:
$10 off the Newsletter Featured Promo 
$5 off the MML or FFP
$5 off the NEW Review Program Listing 
The Book Review Program Listing (Read & Review Program) is open to submissions, so you can book it now. You can read about the program and sign up HERE.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Upcoming deadlines: 
The May 17 FFP closes to entries on 5/15 (free books, all genres)
The June 7 MML closes to entries on 5/31 (any price book, all genres)

NEW DISCOUNT CODES are available HERE in the Facebook Group. You can use the code as many times as you want & schedule as far into the future as you need but the codes expire on 5/19, so if you know you want to participate in a future promo go ahead & schedule it now using the discount codes. Codes are available as follows, but you must be a group member to view the codes:
$10 off the Newsletter Featured Promo 
$5 off the MML or FFP

Have a great week


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Upcoming deadlines: 
The June 7 MML closes to entries on 5/29 (any price book, all genres)
The June 21 FFP closes 6/19 (free books)

NEW DISCOUNT CODES are available HERE in the Facebook Group. You can use the code as many times as you want & schedule as far into the future as you need but the codes expire on 5/27, so if you know you want to participate in a future promo go ahead & schedule it now using the discount codes. Codes are available as follows, but you must be a group member to view the codes:
$10 off the Newsletter Featured Promo 
$5 off the MML

Have a great week


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the update! Deadline reminders help me. 

Everyone, if you've been unhappy with massive unsubscribes and spam complaints from mailing list promotions that pool all the subscribers, this is different. 

I've done MML several times. The subscribers sign up directly to my list and aren't shared with anyone else. That's important to me. I write high-heat books, and I promise my readers privacy. My unsubscribe rate since the last one has been 1%. The highest unsubscribe rate was on one of the first ones I did a few months ago, at 3%. At that point, I probably lost a few people because I hadn't created a focus for my NL and didn't send regularly. 

The MML is a good way to get quality signups. Just bear in mind it isn't a pooled subscriber promo with a huge number of signups at the end. The signups direct to your list, along with sales or downloads of your book, continue throughout the promotion.  Happy list-growing, all.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Viv Phoenix said:


> Thanks for the update! Deadline reminders help me.
> 
> Everyone, if you've been unhappy with massive unsubscribes and spam complaints from mailing list promotions that pool all the subscribers, this is different.
> 
> ...


Thanks Viv!







(I try to keep up with the reminders, I know we all have a lot going on!!  ) Your experience is how it is supposed to be, I am glad it is working so well for you! We do things a little differently, and we NEVER pool all of the subscribers & send out as a bulk list to authors. That's a surefire way to get angry readers and a lot of unsubs & spam. We don't promise to send you a list of thousands of emails at the end of the promotion - every new subscriber you gain is a reader who chose to sign up directly via your form during the month-long promotion.

*REMINDERS:*_View MML & FFP checkout here_
The June 7 MML closes to entries on 5/31 (any price book, all genres)
The June 21 FFP closes 6/19 (free books)

*NEW: Bulk package pricing for Newsletter Features*
_View Newsletter Featured Book checkout here_
Your book is featured in a newsletter to the RR Books subscriber list of 90K+ readers
Book submissions must be priced at FREE or $0.99
Your book will be listed on the RR Books website on the New & Noteworthy page
Your book will also be posted to the RR Books Facebook page with a targeted FB Ad

PRICES:
$50 1 book, one day
$125 3 books, 3 days (discount package price)
$229 6 books, 6 days (discount package price)


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

New codes available in the Facebook Group HERE 
Prefer an email notification for new codes? Sign up HERE 
(codes expire 6/16/2017)

$5 off the FFP (reg $15)
$5 off the NEW Daily Newsletter Listing 
$5 off a single booking for the Newsletter Featured Book

$20 off the NEW 3 Book package for the Newsletter Featured Book

$29 off the NEW 6 Book package for the Newsletter Featured Book


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Authors have requested extension of the discount codes until KDP pay dates, so I'm extending these codes for the entire summer. I've also added codes for bulk package pricing on newsletter promos for those who want to schedule multiple books in advance. Hopefully this will make summer promo planning easier & authors won't have to worry about missing a discount code expiration date. 
Thank you to all the participating authors & have a great summer!

New SUMMER DISCOUNT CODES available in the Facebook Group HERE 
Prefer an email notification for new codes? Sign up HERE 
(codes expire 8/23/2017)

*$5 off* the MML Promo
*$5 off* the NEW Daily Newsletter Listing 
*$5 off* a single booking for the Newsletter Featured Book

*$15 off* the NEW 3 Book package for the Newsletter Featured Book

*$30 off* the NEW 6 Book package for the Newsletter Featured Book

HAPPY SUMMER!


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jun 18, 2015)

People on this board tend to like it when authors share actual results, so here are mine for when I entered _Rise of the Mages_ in the June MML:

Cost to run the book in the MML: $20

Increased Sales/Reads: None that I could tell

I entered the promo as a way to get sign-ups, not really to get sales (the book was full price - $4.99 - throughout the run of the promo). I was interested to see, however, if my page reads would increase. Overall, my page reads for the book have been declining since a spike in December, and that decline continued in June. If I got any reads from the promo, they weren't apparent in the overall stats.

New Subscribers: 135

Number of Subscribers that Made it through my Autosequence: 38 (28%)

So the question is, "Was this a good value for my money?"

The cost of the MML ($20) is the same as a month on Instafreebie. IF is giving me about 200 subscribers per month so far (though I screwed up big time the first month and didn't require a subscription in exchange for the download. Thus, the subscribers per month is going up and is somewhat variable based on which promos I'm involved with.) Only about 14% get through my autosequence, though. So about 28 people a month.

Since I think my IF number is a bit low given the info in the parenthesis, I'd say the two list-building methods came out about equal in subscribers per $.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Summer coupons are listed in the FB group HERE. Book early to secure your preferred dates as spots are limited. (One Newsletter Featured Book Romance per day, one Newsletter Featured Book Fiction per day, 3-9 per day for the Daily Newsletter Listing.) _** Please note: we no longer promote full price books. Books must be free, $0.99, or free w/KU. This is due to reader feedback and response. **_

The Newsletter Feature is ideal for your promo stack runs for free or $0.99 sale books (particularly KU books). Check out some of our recently listed Newsletter Featured books. (CLICK HERE TO VIEW THE RECENT LISTINGS)

Listed Books have reached:
TOP 50 Kindle Store Paid | TOP 100 Kindle Paid Store | TOP 50 Kindle Store Free | TOP 100 Kindle Store Free | #1 Category Bestseller (Multiple Categories)

Also, we've recently opened up the Facebook group to author discussions. The no spam/no self promo rule is still in effect, however, we hope opening up to general questions and discussions will be beneficial to the members. There are two assistants learning the ropes this summer so I hope to see good things happen with RR Books as we continue to grow.

Happy Summer!!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm on vaca so I won't be finalizing the August MML yet, so I've extended the August MML deadline to 7/29.
Happy summer!!



ebbrown said:


> Summer coupons are listed in the FB group HERE. Book early to secure your preferred dates as spots are limited. (One Newsletter Featured Book Romance per day, one Newsletter Featured Book Fiction per day, 3-9 per day for the Daily Newsletter Listing.) _** Please note: we no longer promote full price books. Books must be free, $0.99, or free w/KU. This is due to reader feedback and response. **_
> 
> The Newsletter Feature is ideal for your promo stack runs for free or $0.99 sale books (particularly KU books). Check out some of our recently listed Newsletter Featured books. (CLICK HERE TO VIEW THE RECENT LISTINGS)
> 
> ...


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

_*2/1/2018: We have changed our submission process. *_
Official statement: We no longer offer pay-to-list/instant promotion scheduling. Titles are selected according to date availability, category space availability, and overall book impression, including cover, blurb, sample read, author achievements, and customer reviews. If your title is selected for promotion, you will receive an email invoice with instructions on how to confirm your spot. The current changes are a direct response to reader feedback, and upcoming changes will continue to reflect our efforts to cater to our readers.

*My (unofficial) thoughts:* 
I've considered many things in regards as to how to move forward with this business over the last few months. It started out as a fun way to do an organized cross-promotion and quickly became something that encompassed a huge amount of my time. I've adapted and changed with the flow, listening to what authors were looking for, but the fact is that the market is saturated with tons of smaller/mid sized promotion services. I'm not interested in running an unsustainable service that is just like hundreds of other gigs out there. I'm not interested in taking your money when I know that readers are not going to click on your book. Frankly, it's not worth my time or my costs to do so, and like anything in this business, ROI is my primary deciding factor when I'm looking at something that takes away from my writing time.

Ultimately I've realized I need to focus 100% on what _the readers_ want. Having a FB group seemed like the thing to do, but spending time on social media with authors inside a private group is not helping me get your books in front of readers. Let's face it, Facebook doesn't need another private group for authors to post for newsletter swaps or anything else, and a bunch of authors sitting in a FB group isn't doing anything to advance towards the ultimate goal - reaching readers with our books. The major successful services such as Bookbub and ENT don't have private Facebook groups dedicated to author discussion, and that makes a lot of sense to me. I'd also like to keep the business and personal aspects separate; private FB groups invite a distinct personal impression and I've seen way too many promoters fail miserably on that front. The FB group will be closed down this week, so authors should join the Author List HERE if they would like news & updates.

Reader feedback over the last few months has shaped how RR Books will move forward. I am working on adding to our subscriber list with a high focus on organic sign-ups. All book submissions will be personally vetted, meaning we no longer will offer any promos that you can instantly book & purchase. Like I said above, I'm not interested in running something that works no differently than other promos out there, so although we will likely have a smaller number of books running at any time, I know we're giving our readers a great selection.

*Minimum requirements for submissions:*
- MUST be rated 4.0 or above with a minimum of 5 reviews. New releases without reviews are eligible if the author has a previous book that meets the requirements.
- MUST be free or free w/KU. _We plan to expand to $0.99 and possibly $2.99 sale deals in the future, but right now our subscribers are heavy free/free with KU readers. Free books see the best results._

*Must have tips for submissions that get accepted:*
_* note that these are things we look for based on reader polls - these are the things our readers are looking for! *_
- *A genre-appropriate cover that looks professional*. Readers simply _will not click on your book_ if the cover is not up to par. We send out newsletters with 1 featured book and anywhere from 3-9 additional books. 
- *A succinct, well-edited blurb*. Typos, poor grammar, and too much fluff will chase the reader away. 
- *A great sample.* Make sure your "look inside" sample is well-formatted and engages the reader. Again, typos, poor editing, and poor grammar are deal-killers for readers.

There are a few other key features that readers have asked for that I am working on incorporating into the website and I am pretty excited about that, and I'll update on that when it is live. (Sorry to be vague, but it's something unique that reader polls suggested, and since I haven't really seen it on any other promotion site in this manner, I'm holding off on details.)

So that's pretty much it. We're working on building a solid dedicated reader base and changing the focus to attract new readers who want your books. For those who asked about the group promos, we may bring those back in the future, however, it will no longer be "pay to promo" and all submissions will be subject to editorial approval.

*****************
*We now have Author Profiles so you can track all our your scheduled promotions. Sign in or register HERE. *

Sign up for RR BOOKS PROMOS HERE: RR BOOKS AUTHOR PROMOTIONS

*Our Promos:*
- NEWSLETTER FEATURED BOOK ($15)
- DAILY NEWSLETTER LISTING ($10)


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the updates! best of luck.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

C. Gockel said:


> Thanks for the updates! best of luck.


Thank you! So far, so good. We're back to a completely organic approach now and working on ways to keep subscribers happy.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

We're running a multi-genre spring promo for FREE or FREE w/KU books. _Must be available free or free w/KU on Amazon_. Books will be listed on a landing page and will be promoted to our subscribers & with FB Ads. As we've revamped things over the last few months, we see that our readers click mostly on FREE books or FREE w/KU books, so this promo will focus on that. If you are submitting a KU book, it is strongly suggested you mark it down to $0.99 for this promo, as our non-KU readers are more likely to take a chance at that price.

*Spring Promo* _sign up here(scroll down to click on "Spring Promo")_
Price: $10/per book
Promo runs on Wednesday May 23, 2018
- includes book placement on landing page
- promoted via RR Books subscriber list & FB Ads 
- entries close on 5/20/18
- you will receive an invoice with payment link upon submission review

All authors are strongly encouraged to share the promo with their subscribers or via social media. Submissions subject to approval. We reserve the right to decline submissions. Do not submit books with explicit or graphic covers that will not pass Facebook Ad guidelines, or books that violate the TOS of major retailers such as Amazon, Barnes & Noble, or iBooks.

PLEASE READ PRIOR TO SUBMISSION

We have changed our submission process. 
Titles are selected according to date availability, category space availability, and overall book impression, including cover, blurb, sample read, author achievements, and customer reviews. If your title is selected for promotion, you will receive an email invoice with instructions on how to confirm your spot.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Lorri Moulton said:


> I'm not seeing the link to spring promo, but I am interested.


Ack, fixed that, thank you! I fixed it in the post & here it is as well  SPRING PROMO, scroll down on left side


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Lorri Moulton said:


> Thank you!


No problem, Lorri!

Submissions are open until May 20th for the May 23rd Spring Promo. 
*Submit your books HERE*


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Lorri Moulton said:


> EB, do you still have openings? If it's alright, I thought I'd post this in my Sweet Romance Facebook group.


Yes, we're still open & that would be great! We have a good group so far & I'd love to add some sweet/clean romance


----------

